# Escargot shells or Neothauma shells for multis



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Heya, I'm looking for empty escargot shells for my multis but I can't seem to find them. I feel like Loblaws would carry them or Whole Foods, but I haven't been able to locate them in-store. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Loblaws wouldn't carry them since they are a unique item that very few people use. Good luck with the search


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*shells*

try michalels craft store ... they have shells for crafts u never know what u will find .....


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

When I used to keep multis, I got whale eye shells from dollarama. Not sure if they still carry them, but worth a try. Pretty sure I still have an unopened bag in the basement somewhere. You can have it if you're willing to travel to Brampton or Mississauga.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Dollarama and Walmart is where I get all my shells.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I'll go check out Walmart and Dollarama  will update if I have or have not found them after a visit to the stores.


----------

